# Setanta



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Have just purchased a Thomson digi tv tuner and recorder. Â£87. With it comes setanta sport's1 free for the period of the football season. Of course UFC is on 1. That is a saving of Â£10.99 per month.

Ive just set it up and awaiting the financial catch. But so far i cant find one.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

plenty ufc stuff on st 2 aswell..........it's a c**t cos i've only got it for the ufc,but still i wouldn't be without it....Â£12.99 a month


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Are all of the tourni's on setanta 1. I know 89 is.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

yeh fella,all the live stuff is on st1 but u get stuff repeated like older fights,TUF,unleashed on st2 aswell.....but for the 89,90,91etc events st1 has them live.......(week 2moro i'll be at 89....c'mon)


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm paying Â£12.99 now for Setanta, has gone up in price but it is still worth it in comparison to the states where they are apparently paying $45 per PPV.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Torrents cost me feck all


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mate there is 1 big potential downfall,

a friend of mine who has setanta as part of his Virgin package says it switches off in the early hours of the morning, he has been watching boxing/ufc etc and at about 3 am a screen comes up and says "setanta will be back at 9am (something like that anyway).... dont ask me why/how but it only happens when you have it as part of a package

im not kidding..... i will look for some posts about it for you......


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

1927 said:


> Mate there is 1 big potential downfall,
> 
> a friend of mine who has setanta as part of his Virgin package says it switches off in the early hours of the morning, he has been watching boxing/ufc etc and at about 3 am a screen comes up and says "setanta will be back at 9am (something like that anyway).... dont ask me why/how but it only happens when you have it as part of a package
> 
> im not kidding..... i will look for some posts about it for you......


haha serious? thats a bigtime skank.

And rob you mentioned torrents, i have every UFC Main event on my pc but you just cannot beat Live shows for the experience. By the time torrents become available even on private trackers theres text messages, msn messages, forum posts, emails and websites all with info on whos lost and whos won so it takes away that experience i get from waching live events.

I still download the shows even after watching them live, simply to recap on fights and so on.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Mate there is 1 big potential downfall,
> 
> a friend of mine who has setanta as part of his Virgin package says it switches off in the early hours of the morning, he has been watching boxing/ufc etc and at about 3 am a screen comes up and says "setanta will be back at 9am (something like that anyway).... dont ask me why/how but it only happens when you have it as part of a package
> 
> im not kidding..... i will look for some posts about it for you......


 Hmmm. I will not be best pleased if that is the case. I know they repeat them , but are the repeat's on setanta 2 or something.

I had to take the old digi box back due to failure and the replacemnt came with the free Setanta one. So at least it aint cost me any thing.

Re torrent's. I cant get the bloody thing's to work. I'm really no tech person. The pc doesnt seem to respond being hit with a hammer.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Robk said:


> Torrents cost me feck all


I'm with Robk, Setanta are a bunch of greedy bastards buying everything up. Get it back on Bravo. Sure it was a day later but it was free. Torrents, torrents.......... torrents!!!!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> you just cannot beat Live shows for the experience. By the time torrents become available even on private trackers theres text messages, msn messages, forum posts, emails and websites all with info on whos lost and whos won so it takes away that experience i get from waching live events.


makes no odds to me as they are on so late anyway id probably fall asleep before the end so wouldnt end up watching it till the following day anyway + i can forward through all the bull shit and just avoid the forums for spoilers till ive watched it :yes:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sky+ ?? DVR?

Perfect solution for fights in america that are always on at 4am and stuff...


----------

